# Newb to handguns.



## siguy2k (Sep 10, 2012)

So got a Kel Tec p11 used for $175. Ive shot about 200 rounds through it so far and really like it. Ive added pinky extension, houge grip, trigger shoe and bought the 15rd mag. Havent shot since the last three so am pretty excited! Heres a few pics and a link to my other thread with targets from second time out. Plan on getting my concealed carry in a few months after some more practice.

http://www.handgunforum.net/kel-tec/31886-kel-tec-p11.html


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have changed mine much like you have done and like it in a pocket holster. The trigger shoe and finger grip have made mine a lot easier to shoot, though still a snappy hand full.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome.....JJ


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Keep practicing and get some training.


----------

